# any reviews on the ZENEC MC2000?????



## eurotuner123 (Aug 15, 2007)

I was wondering if any of you have seen any reviews or any extra information on the Zenec E>GO MC2000 navigation and headunit???? this thing looks amazing!!!! for around the same price as the oem RNS MFD2 system, you get a dvd based navigation, playback of CD, CD±R/RW, MP3, WMA, DVD, DVD±R/RW, DVD-MP3, DivX6, VCD, SVCD, MPEG4, JPEG and Picture CD... plus built in bluetooth unit, media box for ipod, and aux ports, lcd touchscreen display, and the list goes on!!! this is everything you need plus the best thing is that it look exactly like the RNS system and has an oem fit and finish!!!! amazing!!! i want to buy this but it seems to good to be true. Ive only seen on review in german and i understand a little bit but not enough to sell me completely. so any feedback or info on this unit would be great!! thanks


----------



## pdickson1 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: any reviews on the ZENEC MC2000????? (eurotuner123)*

What's the price for this unit?


----------



## eurotuner123 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: any reviews on the ZENEC MC2000????? (pdickson1)*

I found it so far for 699 euros.


----------



## shutin (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: any reviews on the ZENEC MC2000????? (eurotuner123)*

Got mine yesterday. Should have it installed in the next few days. Stay tuned for my review.


----------



## blazerpounds (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: any reviews on the ZENEC MC2000????? (eurotuner123)*

who the hell is zenec?


----------



## shutin (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: any reviews on the ZENEC MC2000????? (blazerpounds)*

http://www.zenec.com/index.php?id=302&L=1


----------



## hatnlvr (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: any reviews on the ZENEC MC2000????? (eurotuner123)*

Any updates on this unit?


----------



## shutin (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: any reviews on the ZENEC MC2000????? (hatnlvr)*

Here are some early observations. I will continue to update as I become more familiar with the MC-2000/NC-2000. All in all I am very happy with the unit so far.
Also, Patrick Alcancia ([email protected]) who is the Zenec distributor for NA has been more than helpful and a pleasure to deal with.
The good
- The fit and finish is bang on. Apparently the manufacturing of the Zenec unit was designed by a German company for the German vehicle and Approved by VW Germany based on quality and reliability.
- The nav unit that I received was shipped out with a Beta version of the navigation software and didn't work. Zenec is now sending me version 3 (most recent 2 weeks old) along with enhanced 3D images more POI's (12 million) and road sign capability (shows the road signs before turns and exits). The graphics are excellent.
- The digital 4 x 50 watt power amplifier definitely improves the sound quality on the stock 8 speaker "Premium Sound System."
- The warranty is exactly the same as the manufacturer and the return policy is 2 years which from what I can tell is the best in the industry.
- The lcd and touchscreen are very good.
- The RT (Radio Text) is cool.
- You can play the audio files of your mobile phone through the stereo via Bluetooth.
Not so good
- It doesn't charge a second generation iPod Touch which is soon to be fixed with a new cable that they are working on.
- I have yet to be able to play mp4 or DivX files from any source. The mp4 and jpg files from the Ipod will be available with the new cable.
- The head unit was plug and play but finding a place for the nav unit (ended up putting it behind the climate controls) and the media box (glove box) proved to be a little tricky.
- RDS TA and RDS AF only work if the radio stations in your area broadcast this information. Mine don't.


----------



## hatnlvr (Aug 30, 2004)

Shutin thanks for the update. All in all it seems like a great factory replacement. I guess I should wait a little while for them to work out the kinks.
Also can you verify that all of the steering wheel controls and MFD display work properly with this unit? Have you tested the bluetooth yet?


----------



## shutin (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (hatnlvr)*

Yes all the steering wheel controls work well. The MFD only shows "ZENEC". Regarding the bluetooth, I use the internal mic and it is very good as far as sound quality is concerned. I do however have problems with it showing my phonebook properly as well as outgoing, incoming and recently called numbers. I believe this is a cell phone issue as mine is 2 years old. Don't get me wrong, it still works.


----------



## hatnlvr (Aug 30, 2004)

I'm interested in the unit but I haven't been able to get anyone to respond with pricing (still waiting on that email).


----------



## lancelotlink (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: any reviews on the ZENEC MC2000????? (shutin)*

shutin,
Have you been able to get the Nav unit up and running?
There are some Chinese Plug & Play headunits out there, users claim adjusting the Eq creates hiss in the system. Do you notice anything of that nature?
How big is the Nav unit box, and is the cable long enough that it could be placed under a seat?
Thanks for any help & congratulations!
~Lash


----------



## shutin (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: any reviews on the ZENEC MC2000????? (lancelotlink)*

Hi Lash,
I haven't received the new SD card with all the updated mapping yet. Should be arriving within the next week. I get nothing but really improved sound with this unit. Definitely no hissing. The cable should be long enough to run under the seat but I chose to have mine put behind the climate controls. I hope this helps.


----------



## lancelotlink (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: any reviews on the ZENEC MC2000????? (shutin)*

Thanks shutin,
I've learned the Zenec price point, and while the unit seems very nice, it's a bit rich for my blood.
I sure hope you got some kind of discount on it!


----------

